# How The Pork Was Won



## kew_el_steve (Nov 2, 2007)

Interesting two-part video of smoking pork butts during recent American Royal competition.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 2, 2007)

Kewl videos Steve!

I noticed they cooked fatcap up though.


----------

